# noob question...rome 390 boss canting?



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes, they are supposed to come with extra foam pads that have the canting. Someone on the easyloungin forums received bosses without them as well. Email or call Rome and they will probobly overnight them to you. Rome's customer service is the bomb.com.


----------



## DBLdangerTILT (Oct 26, 2009)

songa said:


> hey guys, i just kgot a pair of the rome 390 boss bindings but i cant seem to figure out how to change the canting degrees. the instructions that it comes with is very vague and unclear and cant seem to figure this out. are there supposed to be a few spare foam footbeds that i can swap out to adjust the canting? cuz my 390 boss's did not come with any extra parts except a leash and a stomp pad. im feeling i am missing something here...am i wrong?


Wilco is correct, you should have received black 2(x2) degree and 3.5(x2) degree pads which replace the 0 degree EVA pads in the InBase system. They pop in and out with ease. The instructions have large pictures and paragraphs explaining this process, and, in my opinion, are extremely clear and easy to follow. You may want to take your binders to a shop for setup if you cannot follow them. Also, there are videos which show how to do this step.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Someone either took them out on purpose or something went wrong. As others have stated, you should have a bunch of pads, 4 small ones and 4 bigger ones in a ziplock bag.

Look here you can see them from the front. http://www.romesnowboards.com/binding-tech/new/#s=cant


Video: http://www.romesnowboards.com/shredtv/view/40


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

Exact same thing happened to me. email them your address, binding size and colorway and you'll get your cantbeds overnight.


----------

